# Array erweitern per Methode



## Le-Chiffre (23. Jun 2010)

Guten Abend

ich habe folgendes Problem und bitte um Hilfe:

Ich möchte meinen Array per Methode erweitern. Ich hab spontan und mangels besseren Wissens, einfach drauf los programmiert. Hier der Code:


```
public class Entwicklungsumgebung {

	public static int [] erweitern (int [] array) {
		
		int [] hilf = new int [array.length+1];
		
		System.out.println("Hilflänge: "+hilf.length);
		     
		return hilf;
	}
	
	public static void main (String[]args) {
		
		int [] array = new int [2];
		
		if (array.length == 2) {
			erweitern(array);
		}
		
		System.out.println("Endlänge: "+array.length);
		
	}
	
}
```

Am Ende sollte er folgendes ausgeben:

Hilflänger: 3
Endlänge: 3

Hat wer eine bessere Idee oder ist dies nicht möglich? Ich möchte eigentlich keinen weiteren Array in der Main erstellen, sondern nur in der Methode.

Vielen Dank für Hilfe ;-)

Lg Aleks


----------



## eRaaaa (23. Jun 2010)

Le-Chiffre hat gesagt.:


> Am Ende sollte er folgendes ausgeben:
> 
> Hilflänger: 3
> Endlänge: 3
> ...




```
if (array.length == 2) {
	            array = erweitern(array);
	        }
```


----------



## Le-Chiffre (23. Jun 2010)

Danke dir, oft sind die einfachsten Lösungen die schwersten. Echt vielen Dank ;-)


----------



## mavinatic (23. Jun 2010)

Hey du...
Ich weiß nicht obs jetzt ein unpassender Beitrag ist  aber für undefinierte größe oder erweiternde Größe eines Arrays...nehm ich persöhnlich gerne die ArrayList.

ArrayList<Typ> NeuerzeugteArrayList = new ArrayList<Typ>();

Das gute an einer ArrayList ist, dass sie Dynamisch ist 

Grüße 
george


----------



## nroz (23. Jun 2010)

Die ArrayList macht intern eigentlich auch nichts anderes als ein neuen array anzulegen und die alten Werte zu kopieren.


----------



## Le-Chiffre (23. Jun 2010)

Thx


----------

